# Charlie Hebdo e la vergognosa vignetta sul terremoto in Italia.



## admin (2 Settembre 2016)

Terrificante vignetta di Charlie Hebdo sul terremoto che ha colpito Amatrice nei giorni scorsi. Il giornale satirico francese (quello de "Siamo tutti Charlie Hebdo") ha pubblicato una vignetta dal titolo Terremoto all'italiana con la frase:"Circa 300 morti in un terremoto in Italia. Ancora non si sa se il sisma abbia gridato 'Allah akbar' prima di tremare" ed un'immagine sconcertante che ritrae i corpi accatastati come se fossero pasta e lasagne. 

Ecco la vignetta.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terrificante vignetta di Charlie Hebdo sul terremoto che ha colpito Amatrice nei giorni scorsi. Il giornale satirico francese (quello de "Siamo tutti Charlie Hebdo") ha pubblicato una vignetta dal titolo Terremoto all'italiana con la frase:"Circa 300 morti in un terremoto in Italia. Ancora non si sa se il sisma abbia gridato 'Allah akbar' prima di tremare" ed un'immagine sconcertante che ritrae i corpi accatastati come se fossero pasta e lasagne.
> 
> Ecco la vignetta.



Probabilmente sono ancora scossi dagli attentati e non sanno più distinguere tra satira e cinismo barbaro, direi che l'hanno fatta fuori dal vaso, o forse gli arabi gli hanno spazzato via i vignettisti talentuosi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Settembre 2016)

Un fumetto del genere per me è ugualmente barbaro come l'ISIS, e da condannare allo stesso modo.

Poi ognuno può ovviamente pensarla come crede.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Settembre 2016)

Incitamento all'odio, terrorismo giornalistico, altro che satira

Sui social il 60% per essere coerente col suo patetico hashtag dell'anno scorso, giustifica questa vignetta


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Settembre 2016)

Vorrei vedere la loro reazione se domani uscisse una vignetta con un islamico che spara a caso sotto la loro sede. Le disgrazie lasciamole stare.


----------



## hiei87 (2 Settembre 2016)

Al di là del discorso sulla morale, io sono il primo ad apprezzare l'umorismo nero, ma ci sono determinate situazioni in cui è il caso o non è il caso di adottarlo, e, soprattutto, perchè funzioni, la battuta deve far ridere, o quantomeno avere un senso.


----------



## Aragorn (2 Settembre 2016)

Il confine tra satira e libertà di offesa (voluta o meno) è spesso molto labile, e nel momento in cui viene superato dovrebbe venir meno anche la libertà di stampa. Ormai il danno è fatto, ma sul numero della prossima settimana mi aspetto delle pubbliche scuse.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terrificante vignetta di Charlie Hebdo sul terremoto che ha colpito Amatrice nei giorni scorsi. Il giornale satirico francese (quello de "Siamo tutti Charlie Hebdo") ha pubblicato una vignetta dal titolo Terremoto all'italiana con la frase:"Circa 300 morti in un terremoto in Italia. Ancora non si sa se il sisma abbia gridato 'Allah akbar' prima di tremare" ed un'immagine sconcertante che ritrae i corpi accatastati come se fossero pasta e lasagne.
> 
> Ecco la vignetta.



Vergognosi.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2016)

Che schifo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2016)

Quelli che li giustificano fanno ancora più schifo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2016)

Questa è bruttina, in effetti...


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Settembre 2016)

Si commentano da soli...del resto prima dell'attentato salva chiappe stavano per chiudere, non mi stupisco visto il livello penoso..


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Settembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questa è *bruttina*, in effetti...



ina?..

La faceva Libero sui morti francesi di nizza ci mandavano la contraerea come in Libia..

Oltretutto cattiveria ingiustificata dato il sostegno sempre ricevuto dai mona italiani alle loro tragedie..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (2 Settembre 2016)

#jesuisisis


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2016)

Fuori dal vaso.


E in passato li ho difesi, ovviamente non rinnego, però questa è crudeltà gratuita.


----------



## Mou (2 Settembre 2016)

Decidete voi su quali argomenti possiamo fare sarcasmo nero e su quali no.


----------



## cris (2 Settembre 2016)

Secondo me è assurdo che prima si facesse tutti in coro #Jesuischarlie, e ora ci si scandalizzi.

Tra l'altro la vignetta mette in luce una verità:

Il terremoto, all'italiana (nella realtà italiana, fatta di ruberie edilizie,di sabbia usata nelle costruzioni, di fondi che spariscono nelle tasche di nonsochi invece che essere investiti in ristrutturazioni), crea sta "lasagna" di marcerie e corpi.

Humor nero, ridicolo che piaccia quando è verso altri e non piaccia quando è verso le proprie mancanze, soprattutto se mancanze reali.

PS: posso garantire e giurare su quel che vi pare che di Charlie me ne frego altamente, mai messo il ridicolo hashtag.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terrificante vignetta di Charlie Hebdo sul terremoto che ha colpito Amatrice nei giorni scorsi. Il giornale satirico francese (quello de "Siamo tutti Charlie Hebdo") ha pubblicato una vignetta dal titolo Terremoto all'italiana con la frase:"Circa 300 morti in un terremoto in Italia. Ancora non si sa se il sisma abbia gridato 'Allah akbar' prima di tremare" ed un'immagine sconcertante che ritrae i corpi accatastati come se fossero pasta e lasagne.
> 
> Ecco la vignetta.



Hanno sempre agito così, il loro humour nero è sempre stato forte, non c'è nulla da scandalizzarsi. Forse quelli che mettevano cuore, croci per Charlie Hebdo non hanno mai capito il loro modo di esprimersi. Mica è una novità.


----------



## Eziomare (2 Settembre 2016)

Giornaletto di melma, ieri come oggi. Ma chi e' l'asino che riesce a ridere per queste vignette-porcata? Da bandire, democrazia o non democrazia


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Settembre 2016)

cris ha scritto:


> Secondo me è assurdo che prima si facesse tutti in coro #Jesuischarlie, e ora ci si scandalizzi.
> 
> Tra l'altro la vignetta mette in luce una verità:
> 
> ...



Io trovavo vergognose pure le vignette su maometto e il papa se devo essere sincero, mi fa schifo sto modo per mostrarsi più intelligenti degli altri..e infatti ho sempre sostenuto che gli attentati se li sono cercati..

Detto ciò resta un senso di totale mancanza di rispetto per i morti di una TRAGEDIA imprevedibile..
Non mi pare di aver visto dopo i fatti di parigi, bruxelles e nizza vignette in cui si prendevano in giro i morti francesi sbeffeggiando le falle nei sistemi di sicurezza interni..

Evidentemente si può ridere sui morti italiani ma non sui francofoni...

Comunque lasciamo perdere..si commentano da soli..penosi erano, penosi sono..hanno tenuto aperto solo perché coi morti il popolo bue si è fiondato a comprare in massa sta porcata di giornaletto..tempo 1-2 anni chiuderanno perché vendono una miseria..


----------



## prebozzio (2 Settembre 2016)

Ma quando prendono pesantemente in giro il papa e la religione cristiana invece sono ganzi vero?


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma quando prendono pesantemente in giro il papa e la religione cristiana invece sono ganzi vero?



(rispondo a te per rispondere a tutti)

E' diverso dai. Un conto è fare ironia sull'uomo medio religioso, un conto fare sarcasmo su una catastrofe naturale. C'è una differenza di 300 morti.


----------



## vota DC (2 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Probabilmente sono ancora scossi dagli attentati e non sanno più distinguere tra satira e cinismo barbaro, direi che l'hanno fatta fuori dal vaso, o forse gli arabi gli hanno spazzato via i vignettisti talentuosi.



Sono sempre stati pesantissimi. Nel caso specifico quello che l'Italia ha mandato all'estero è che la sagra dell'amatriciana deve andare avanti (non solo il macabro dettaglio del cartello rimasto in funzione ma il fatto che ha tutti gli effetti buona parte dello sforzo della protezione civile era per quello), daranno altri soldi sempre agli stessi costruttori quindi gli abitanti sono come se fossero cibo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Settembre 2016)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Sono sempre stati pesantissimi. Nel caso specifico quello che l'Italia ha mandato all'estero è che la sagra dell'amatriciana deve andare avanti (non solo il macabro dettaglio del cartello rimasto in funzione ma *il fatto che ha tutti gli effetti buona parte dello sforzo della protezione civile era per quello*), daranno altri soldi sempre agli stessi costruttori quindi gli abitanti sono come se fossero cibo.



Certo certo...centinaia di volontari e vigili del fuoco e altri hanno scavato notte e giorno tra le macerie per mandare avanti la sagra dell'amatriciana al grido di "The show must go on"..

Ma per favore..diamogli pure ragione..

Se non hanno di meglio da pubblicare significa che stanno davvero alla canna del gas, giustamente visto il livello scadente di tutto: umorismo, idee, qualità dei disegni

Speriamo chiudano alla svelta come meritano da anni


----------



## wfiesso (2 Settembre 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quelli che li giustificano fanno ancora più schifo.



Ma sai che sto discutendo proprio ora con uno che gli da ragione? Non se ne esce, è gente malata che dovrebbe finire sotto le macerie


----------



## prebozzio (2 Settembre 2016)

Malgrado quell'area della penisola sia già stata teatro di catastrofi causate da terremoti, le città distrutte anni fa devono ancora essere completamente ricostruite e gli edifici in generale sono pericolanti.
Siccome il nostro è un paese lento e malgovernato, ecco che un altro terremoto ha causato nuovamente disastri. Un "terremoto all'italiana". E se ce ne sarà un altro, sarà un altro "terremoto all'italiana" perché niente nel frattempo sarà cambiato.
A me la vignetta sinceramente non piace, e all'inizio mi aveva indignato. Però la satira a mio parere è anche questo. E di mezzo non c'è solo la natura, ma tutta una classe politica che non fa niente per proteggere i cittadini.

E poi la frase «Non si sa se il terremoto abbia urlato Allah U Akbar prima di colpire» mi ha fatto ridere.

Ci indigniamo perché sono morte "persone innocenti, bambini". I bambini e le persone innocenti muoiono anche nelle guerre, sui barconi, in Africa, ma le vignette su quelle situazioni ci fanno sorridere e ne capiamo il messaggio implicito. Perché? Perché non ci toccano da vicino.


----------



## wfiesso (2 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Malgrado quell'area della penisola sia già stata teatro di catastrofi causate da terremoti, le città distrutte anni fa devono ancora essere completamente ricostruite e gli edifici in generale sono pericolanti.
> Siccome il nostro è un paese lento e malgovernato, ecco che un altro terremoto ha causato nuovamente disastri. Un "terremoto all'italiana". E se ce ne sarà un altro, sarà un altro "terremoto all'italiana" perché niente nel frattempo sarà cambiato.
> A me la vignetta sinceramente non piace, e all'inizio mi aveva indignato. Però la satira a mio parere è anche questo. E di mezzo non c'è solo la natura, ma tutta una classe politica che non fa niente per proteggere i cittadini.
> 
> ...



Io ci vedo solo una presa in giro nei confronti di 294 persone morte, se volevano lanciare un messaggio beh hanno sbagliato tutto, comunque sto tipo di humour non l'ho mai sopportato, e a suo tempo dopo l'attentato quando tutti postavano i vari "je suis" io fui pesantemente attaccato perché dissi "se la sono cercata, sfotti l'islam sapendo che sono psicopatici e ti becchi le conseguenze stando pure muto". Evidentemente la lezione non l'hanno imparata e giù, a continuare a ridere delle disgrazie e le morti.... dirò una cosa forte, ma certa gente che fa ste vignette è un peccato si sua salvata dal famoso attentato... insultarmi pure, non cambio idea


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E poi la frase «Non si sa se il terremoto abbia urlato Allah U Akbar prima di colpire» mi ha fatto ridere.
> 
> Ci indigniamo perché sono morte "persone innocenti, bambini". I bambini e le persone innocenti muoiono anche nelle guerre, sui barconi, in Africa, ma le vignette su quelle situazioni ci fanno sorridere e ne capiamo il messaggio implicito. Perché? Perché non ci toccano da vicino.



Perché la frase dovrebbe far ridere? Cosa c'entra il terremoto con il terrorismo? Battuta priva di alcun senso e di alcuna logica..da satira priva di intelligenza e davvero scadente..

La seconda parte la rinnego, a me vignette sui morti non fanno ridere MAI e chi ne ride deve avere il cervello in qualche modo malato..oltretutto l'ironia si poteva fare in modi ben più equlibrati senza sfottere i corpi rimasti sotto le macerie, fossi un volontario che si è spezzato la schiena a scavare e avessi a tiro uno di questi "vignettisti" gli spaccherei una vanga sui denti, così vediamo se poi l'ironia gli viene anche sulle persone sdentate..

Complimenti anche al nostro premier e al suo partito che governano un paese e di fronte ad un fatto così grave non chiedono nemmeno le scuse ai francesi

A parti invertite (satira italiana sui morti francesi) si sarebbero invece già scusati in prima persona senza nemmeno bisogno di un sollecito


----------



## prebozzio (2 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Perché la frase dovrebbe far ridere? Cosa c'entra il terremoto con il terrorismo? Battuta priva di alcun senso e di alcuna logica..da satira priva di intelligenza e davvero scadente..


In tutta Europa si vive con il terrore degli attentati terroristici, e quasi per ogni cosa successa si aspetta di vedere se qualche gruppo lo rivendica. In un centro commerciale, in aereo, alla metro, chi parla arabo suscita paura.
Chiedersi se il terremoto avesse gridato "Allah U Akbar" mette in ridicolo questa paura collettiva.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> ina?..
> 
> La faceva Libero sui morti francesi di nizza ci mandavano la contraerea come in Libia..
> 
> Oltretutto cattiveria ingiustificata dato il sostegno sempre ricevuto dai mona italiani alle loro tragedie..


Un eufemismo...


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Malgrado quell'area della penisola sia già stata teatro di catastrofi causate da terremoti, le città distrutte anni fa devono ancora essere completamente ricostruite e gli edifici in generale sono pericolanti.
> Siccome il nostro è un paese lento e malgovernato, ecco che un altro terremoto ha causato nuovamente disastri. Un "terremoto all'italiana". E se ce ne sarà un altro, sarà un altro "terremoto all'italiana" perché niente nel frattempo sarà cambiato.
> A me la vignetta sinceramente non piace, e all'inizio mi aveva indignato. Però la satira a mio parere è anche questo. E di mezzo non c'è solo la natura, ma tutta una classe politica che non fa niente per proteggere i cittadini.
> 
> ...



Io l'ho interpretata in un altro modo. Sisma all'italiana nel senso che sono uscite fuori "pietanze" italiane (pasta al sugo, gratinata e lasagne). Mi è sembrata meno raffinata di come la fai passare.

E' solo una mia interpretazione comunque.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Settembre 2016)




----------



## wfiesso (2 Settembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io l'ho interpretata in un altro modo. Sisma all'italiana nel senso che sono uscite fuori "pietanze" italiane (pasta al sugo, gratinata e lasagne). Mi è sembrata meno raffinata di come la fai passare.
> 
> E' solo una mia interpretazione comunque.



L'interpretazione di alcuni può anche essere veritiera, ma l'errore di base e vergognoso è averci messo i morti. Poi il mondo è bello perché è vario, ma ripeto, x quanto mi riguarda la loro sede può benissimo essere rasa al suolo


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Settembre 2016)

La battuta può anche starci per carità, si tratta di black humor e non c'e nulla da scandalizzarsi, la satira deve trattare questo tipo di argomenti delicati. Il problema è che non fa ridere


----------



## wfiesso (2 Settembre 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


>



Cosa dovrebbe dire un abitante delle zone? "Complimenti ti avete ragione, ridete sui miei parenti morti"?


----------



## prebozzio (2 Settembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io l'ho interpretata in un altro modo. Sisma all'italiana nel senso che sono uscite fuori "pietanze" italiane (pasta al sugo, gratinata e lasagne). Mi è sembrata meno raffinata di come la fai passare.
> 
> E' solo una mia interpretazione comunque.


Altra interpretazione: in Italia c'è sempre qualcuno che "mangia" sulla vita delle persone.


----------



## Hammer (2 Settembre 2016)

La nuova vignetta di Charlie Hebdo, pubblicata su Facebook in seguito alle polemiche


----------



## prebozzio (2 Settembre 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> La nuova vignetta di Charlie Hebdo, pubblicata su Facebook in seguito alle polemiche





prebozzio ha scritto:


> Altra interpretazione: in Italia c'è sempre qualcuno che "mangia" sulla vita delle persone.


C'avevo preso


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Settembre 2016)

La cosa più pietosa è la seconda vignetta: hanno capito di aver fatto la cavolata con la prima e allora provavo a fare continuità ai loro rutti tirando in ballo la mafia per la costruzione di case medioevali, d'altronde si sa... La famosa mafia del '500
Quando volete misurare le cavolate di uno straniero basta vedere se tira in ballo la mafia per qualsiasi cosa

Comunque non mi curerei tanto di loro, purtroppo l'attentato gli ha dato visibilità, dovrebbero solamente tornare nell'oblio dov'erano prima


----------



## vota DC (2 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo certo...centinaia di volontari e vigili del fuoco e altri hanno scavato notte e giorno tra le macerie per mandare avanti la sagra dell'amatriciana al grido di "The show must go on"..



Si è parlato di ricostruzione e turismo molto prima che gli scavi fossero finiti, tra le varie cose di rendere obbligatoria la certificazione della famosa scuola crollata (che poi si era scoperto che era già certificata) con l'intento di non dare nessun risarcimento se un edificio certificato crolla. Se ne è parlato persino nella primissima fase dove i media italiani hanno cercato di dire che c'erano al massimo dieci morti.
La zona era circoscritta quindi gli scavi dovrebbero averli fatti per legge solo i vigili del fuoco sennò sarebbe come se in ospedale operassero al cuore i barellieri volontari mentre i chirurghi sono disponibili. Infatti il fidanzato della Pezzopane che era in polemica a causa dei selfie davanti alle macerie si è aggravato la situazione dicendo che si era messo a scavare a mani nude*, come sapete se un professionista ti salva con una tracheotomia tu puoi comunque denunciarlo dicendo che l'ha fatta senza il tuo consenso (purtroppo è accaduto) figuriamoci se si tratta di una persona senza competenza con alto rischio di fare danni.

*Che poi alternativamente parlano di tempestività e dispiegamento di mezzi e poi Renzi ringrazia chi ha scavato a mani nude


----------



## Gekyn (2 Settembre 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La cosa più pietosa è la seconda vignetta: hanno capito di aver fatto la cavolata con la prima e allora provavo a fare continuità ai loro rutti tirando in ballo la mafia per la costruzione di case medioevali, d'altronde si sa... La famosa mafia del '500
> Quando volete misurare le cavolate di uno straniero basta vedere se tira in ballo la mafia per qualsiasi cosa
> 
> Comunque non mi curerei tanto di loro, purtroppo l'attentato gli ha dato visibilità, dovrebbero solamente tornare nell'oblio dov'erano prima



Non le avranno costruite i mafiosi, ma i vari appalti per la riqualificazione degli edifici sappiamo tutti come sono gestiti, la scuola o campanile in questione o le sovvenzioni dirottate altrove ne sono la dimostrazione.


----------



## Aragorn (2 Settembre 2016)

Sarà come dite, ma secondo me le vignette non sono delle opere d'arte moderna, dove su 100 persone 50 ne colgono l'essenza nascosta e 50 le considerano solo un mucchio di scarabocchi. I messaggi delle vignette devono essere immediati e diretti, se su 100 persone 5 lo capiscono, 5 tentano di interpretarlo e le altre 90 si offendono, più che dare degli ignoranti a quest'ultimi sarebbe meglio evidenziare che la satira, in quel caso specifico, ha completamente fallito nel suo intento.


----------



## vota DC (2 Settembre 2016)

Penso che il francese di strada se la rida sulle motivazioni del crollo, così come per quanto ci dispiaccia dello sgozzamento del prete nessuno ha molto rispetto del governo che ha permesso allo sgozzatore ai domiciliari di compiere l'atto.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (2 Settembre 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


>



penso che se leggo ancora una volta in giro l'espressione "analfabeta funzionale" inizio a dare di matto


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Cosa dovrebbe dire un abitante delle zone? "Complimenti ti avete ragione, ridete sui miei parenti morti"?





Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> penso che se leggo ancora una volta in giro l'espressione "analfabeta funzionale" inizio a dare di matto



Infatti ero sarcastico eh  Non condivido ma l'avevo trovata in giro!


----------



## wfiesso (2 Settembre 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Infatti ero sarcastico eh  Non condivido ma l'avevo trovata in giro!



e dillo, stava per partire una spedizione punitiva


----------



## prebozzio (2 Settembre 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> penso che se leggo ancora una volta in giro l'espressione "analfabeta funzionale" inizio a dare di matto


Ho scritto ieri un post su Facebook sull'argomento


----------



## Doctore (2 Settembre 2016)

Forse non avete capito il senso di questo giornale.
E' un giornale cinico e con satira all ennesima potenza che cade spesso nella provocazione e nel cattivo gusto e non puo comportarsi diversamente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Settembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Forse non avete capito il senso di questo giornale.
> E' un giornale cinico e con satira all ennesima potenza che cade spesso nella provocazione e nel cattivo gusto e non puo comportarsi diversamente.



Possono comportarsi come vogliono..il punto è semplicemente che fanno pietà in quello che fanno..e credo sia lecito affermarlo..


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> La nuova vignetta di Charlie Hebdo, pubblicata su Facebook in seguito alle polemiche


La famosa mafia presente nelle cittadine medievali. Sempre più ignoranti.


----------



## juventino (2 Settembre 2016)

La satira è questa, ogni tanto qualcuno esagera e la fa fuori dal vaso, quindi non mi stupisco.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Settembre 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> penso che se leggo ancora una volta in giro l'espressione "analfabeta funzionale" inizio a dare di matto



Amen


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (2 Settembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Forse non avete capito il senso di questo giornale.
> E' un giornale cinico e con satira all ennesima potenza che cade spesso nella provocazione e nel cattivo gusto e non puo comportarsi diversamente.


...quello che non riesco a capire è se sia giusto difendere anche la loro libertà d'espressione...
...se si allora non esiste un confine oltre al quale non è consentito andare...dobbiamo accettare tutto...anche che si faccia satira sui corpi di trecento morti...usati per mettere in evidenza la ''conclamata'' inefficenza italiana
...si sarebbero potute fare vignette sui loro morti e sul fatto che un ''tir di gelati'' ha potuto nella ''blindatissima ed efficentissima'' Francia fare una strage uccidendo più di ottanta persone...qualcuno si sarebbe indignato?...problemi suoi se non riesce a capire che questa è la nostra natura e non possiamo fermarci davanti a niente...
Usati ed umiliati anche dopo la loro tragica morte...mi spiace ma anche se costretto a ''stuprare'' i miei ideali di libertà non posso accettare una cosa del genere
Non so ragazzi...io mi son sempre battuto per la libertà d'espressione ma quando vedo queste cose mi chiedo se ho sbagliato tutto nella vita...


----------



## Doctore (3 Settembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> ...quello che non riesco a capire è se sia giusto difendere anche la loro libertà d'espressione...
> ...se si allora non esiste un confine oltre al quale non è consentito andare...dobbiamo accettare tutto...anche che si faccia satira sui corpi di trecento morti...usati per mettere in evidenza la ''conclamata'' inefficenza italiana
> ...si sarebbero potute fare vignette sui loro morti e sul fatto che un ''tir di gelati'' ha potuto nella ''blindatissima ed efficentissima'' Francia fare una strage uccidendo più di ottanta persone...qualcuno si sarebbe indignato?...problemi suoi se non riesce a capire che questa è la nostra natura e non possiamo fermarci davanti a niente...
> Usati ed umiliati anche dopo la loro tragica morte...mi spiace ma anche se costretto a ''stuprare'' i miei ideali di libertà non posso accettare una cosa del genere
> Non so ragazzi...io mi son sempre battuto per la libertà d'espressione ma quando vedo queste cose mi chiedo se ho sbagliato tutto nella vita...



Si ma tu li combatti sul piano intellettuale...c'e chi combatte certe cose su altri piani e non va bene.


----------



## wfiesso (3 Settembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Forse non avete capito il senso di questo giornale.
> E' un giornale cinico e con satira all ennesima potenza che cade spesso nella provocazione e nel cattivo gusto e non puo comportarsi diversamente.



onestamente l'unico senso di questo giornale salta fuori solo quando finisce la carta igienica... lo era quando faceva """""satira""""" su Maometto, e a maggior ragione lo è quando DERIDE i morti.


----------



## cris (3 Settembre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Hanno sempre agito così, il loro humour nero è sempre stato forte, non c'è nulla da scandalizzarsi. Forse quelli che mettevano cuore, croci per Charlie Hebdo non hanno mai capito il loro modo di esprimersi. Mica è una novità.



la massa ritardatissima social è ormai un ovvietà, ora piangono perche l'italia è colpita...


----------



## cris (3 Settembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> (rispondo a te per rispondere a tutti)
> 
> E' diverso dai. Un conto è fare ironia sull'uomo medio religioso, un conto fare sarcasmo su una catastrofe naturale. C'è una differenza di 300 morti.



ti chiedo scusa a priori, ma è un limite mentale ritenere che il sarcasmo sia verso una catastrofe naturale.
Ritenere che la cosa sia "si sono crepati a causa del terremoto sfottiamoli" è abbastanza surreale. 
Se ci si fermasse 5 minuti (cosa che so bene nn è fattibile per molti impulsivi) si capirebbe che l'insulto è verso l'italianità, del fregare il prossimo: mettiamo la sabbia nei muri tanto che sarà... prendiamo i soldi dallo stato/europa, ce li mettiamo in tasca e facciamo finta di aver ristrutturato/messo in sicurezza le case.
Poi crepano tutti. 

Questo E' un terremoto "all'italiana". lo è. le conseguenze del terremoto di quella scala richter sono cosi catastrofiche SOLO perchè è avvenuto li dove è avvenuto, la repubblica delle banane. esserne ciechi, è abbastanza stupido.


----------



## Coripra (3 Settembre 2016)

cris ha scritto:


> ti chiedo scusa a priori, ma è un limite mentale ritenere che il sarcasmo sia verso una catastrofe naturale.
> Ritenere che la cosa sia "si sono crepati a causa del terremoto sfottiamoli" è abbastanza surreale.
> Se ci si fermasse 5 minuti (cosa che so bene nn è fattibile per molti impulsivi) si capirebbe che l'insulto è verso l'italianità, del fregare il prossimo: mettiamo la sabbia nei muri tanto che sarà... prendiamo i soldi dallo stato/europa, ce li mettiamo in tasca e facciamo finta di aver ristrutturato/messo in sicurezza le case.
> Poi crepano tutti.
> ...



Così come (come faceva giustamente notare [MENTION=2823]Old.Memories.73[/MENTION]), i "francesi" sono famosi per la mania di grandezza che li ha portati a non predisporre le minime misure di sicurezza a Nizza? Malgrado fossero già stati più volte colpiti.
E allora perchè Charlie Hebdo, in nome della satira a tutti i costi, non ha pubblicato in quell'occasione una bella vignetta deridendo i francesi e la Francia per i loro difetti conclamati ( e ne hanno, come tutti)?

Onestamente, sono stufo di sentir pesare l'Italia sempre con il bilancino falsato da tare ataviche, manco il resto del mondo ne fosse esente: ma sì, in fondo siamo SOLO il paese della mafia e delle lasagne.
Evidentemente anche per gli "italiani"


----------



## Doctore (3 Settembre 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Così come (come faceva giustamente notare [MENTION=2823]Old.Memories.73[/MENTION]), i "francesi" sono famosi per la mania di grandezza che li ha portati a non predisporre le minime misure di sicurezza a Nizza? Malgrado fossero già stati più volte colpiti.
> *E allora perchè Charlie Hebdo, in nome della satira a tutti i costi, non ha pubblicato in quell'occasione una bella vignetta deridendo i francesi e la Francia per i loro difetti conclamati ( e ne hanno, come tutti)?
> *
> Onestamente, sono stufo di sentir pesare l'Italia sempre con il bilancino falsato da tare ataviche, manco il resto del mondo ne fosse esente: ma sì, in fondo siamo SOLO il paese della mafia e delle lasagne.
> Evidentemente anche per gli "italiani"


Perche il fenomeno isis e tutte le conseguenze non sono una responsabilità diretta dei francesi...mentre un edificio che crolla causa terremoto è responsabilità italiana.


----------



## neversayconte (3 Settembre 2016)

Già dalle prime vignette su Maometto si capiva che era spazzatura. 
se falisce sto giornale festeggiamo


----------



## Coripra (3 Settembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Perche il fenomeno isis e tutte le conseguenze non sono una responsabilità diretta dei francesi...mentre un edificio che crolla causa terremoto è responsabilità italiana.



Allora secondo te, tutte le case crollate sono dovute ad ingerenze della mafia mentre i francesi non potevano fare nulla di più per prevenire il massacro.

Vabbè, lasciamo perdere... che se le parti fossero state invertite (terremoto in Francia e attentato in Italia) saresti stato qui a dire le medesime cose.


----------



## Doctore (3 Settembre 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Allora secondo te, tutte le case crollate sono dovute ad ingerenze della mafia mentre i francesi non potevano fare nulla di più per prevenire il massacro.
> 
> Vabbè, lasciamo perdere... che se le parti fossero state invertite (terremoto in Francia e attentato in Italia) saresti stato qui a dire le medesime cose.



Forse non hai capito...non sto ne giustificando o difendendo il giornale in questione.
Dico solo che è un giornale fatto cosi e bisogna prenderlo come tale...altrimenti si chiamerebbe in un altro modo e farebbe altro.


----------



## vota DC (3 Settembre 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Così come (come faceva giustamente notare [MENTION=2823]Old.Memories.73[/MENTION]), i "francesi" sono famosi per la mania di grandezza che li ha portati a non predisporre le minime misure di sicurezza a Nizza? Malgrado fossero già stati più volte colpiti.
> E allora perchè Charlie Hebdo, in nome della satira a tutti i costi, non ha pubblicato in quell'occasione una bella vignetta deridendo i francesi e la Francia per i loro difetti conclamati ( e ne hanno, come tutti)?
> 
> Onestamente, sono stufo di sentir pesare l'Italia sempre con il bilancino falsato da tare ataviche, manco il resto del mondo ne fosse esente: ma sì, in fondo siamo SOLO il paese della mafia e delle lasagne.
> Evidentemente anche per gli "italiani"


All'epoca fecero una vignetta con i francesi che fissavano i fuochi d'artificio che erano composti dal sangue degli altri francesi. Gli italiani ci hanno mangiato sopra ma riguarda solo alcuni, i francesi sono rimasti a guardare come ebeti, quella di Nizza riguarda TUTTI i francesi e quindi è pure più cattiva.

È che qui appena ci scappa il morto scatta la protezione per Caino...successe pure per vauro all' aquila che tra l'altro lui fa vignette a senso unico.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (3 Settembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Si ma tu li combatti sul piano intellettuale...c'e chi combatte certe cose su altri piani e non va bene.


Ti ringrazio per avermi dato la possibilità di precisare che il mio era solo un giudizio sulla satira di questo giornale che personalmente trovo brutale e priva d'efficacia...la satira che apprezzo è quella finemente intelligente che oltre all'ilarità ti da modo anche di pensare...di osservare le cose da un punto di vista diverso...un punto di vista che non sapevi nemmeno esistesse...
Ma nello specifico proprio no...la lasagna di cadaveri non riesco proprio a digerirla...
Ovviamente non giustifico quello accaduto nella loro sede con un tranciante...''se la sono cercata''...ma...non esistono morti si serie a e di serie b...sono tutti uguali....i loro colleghi...i nostri terremotati...


----------



## wfiesso (3 Settembre 2016)

Un italiano ha risposto con una vignetta a tono, vediamo se vale la stessa regola del "è solo satira" o se, visto che l'abbiamo.fatta noi italiani medi ignoranti e mafiosi, creerà uno scandalo


----------



## Coripra (3 Settembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Forse non hai capito...non sto ne giustificando o difendendo il giornale in questione.
> Dico solo che è un giornale fatto cosi e bisogna prenderlo come tale...altrimenti si chiamerebbe in un altro modo e farebbe altro.



ok, però devi ammettere che se giustifichiamo il giornale in questione perchè è fatto così, poi con il medesimo metro di giudizio (per iperbole) giustifichiamo l'ISIS perchè è fatta così o i pedofili perchè son fatti così.
Perchè se non fossero fatti così farebbero altro...
S


----------



## Coripra (3 Settembre 2016)

vota DC ha scritto:


> All'epoca fecero una vignetta con i francesi che fissavano i fuochi d'artificio che erano composti dal sangue degli altri francesi. Gli italiani ci hanno mangiato sopra ma riguarda solo alcuni, i francesi sono rimasti a guardare come ebeti, quella di Nizza riguarda TUTTI i francesi e quindi è pure più cattiva.
> 
> È che qui appena ci scappa il morto scatta la protezione per Caino...successe pure per vauro all' aquila che tra l'altro lui fa vignette a senso unico.



Non condivido la tua interpretazione della vignetta in questione: era un evidente omaggio ai caduti dell'attentato, non una presa in giro del popolo francese.

(Cosa avrebbero dovuto fare se erano lì a guardare i fuochi d'artificio ignari di quanto stava per succedere?)


----------



## Doctore (3 Settembre 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> ok, però devi ammettere che se giustifichiamo il giornale in questione perchè è fatto così, poi con il medesimo metro di giudizio (per iperbole) giustifichiamo l'ISIS perchè è fatta così o i pedofili perchè son fatti così.
> Perchè se non fossero fatti così farebbero altro...
> S



No no amico mio...sono su 2 piani completamente diversi.
I pedofili sono dei malati mentali come un qualsiasi psicopatico omicida...dovrebbero essere gettati in fosse e lasciarli morire tra i vermi.
I terroristi dell isis oltre ad essere pedofili(in quanto seguono fedelmente il loro profeta)e psicopatici dovrebbero fare la stessa fine.
Quel giornale fa quel tipo di satira cinica...ha perculato alla grande la chiesa e nessuno si è scandalizzato?come mai?Perche fra l opinione pubblica abbiamo un immagine negativa del vaticano.


----------



## smallball (3 Settembre 2016)

si dovrebbero solo vergognare di quel che hanno pubblicato


----------



## prebozzio (3 Settembre 2016)

Ho trovato questa bella spiegazione sulla pagina facebook di Jenus, illustratore e mago della satira



> "Il problema non è la vignetta in sé, è il come sia stata riportata la notizia in Italia: tutti a titolare "Charlie Hebdo sbeffeggia i terremotati" quando non c'è nulla di più falso.
> 
> Charlie Hebdo, tra l'altro sfruttando giochi di parole in francese che non sono stati minimamente spiegati da buona parte dei media italiani ("penne" -> "sofferenza", "gratinées" -> "costruiti [gli edifici] con la sabbia", eccetera), fa una critica politica e sociale ferocissima.zx
> E lo fa su più livelli di lettura, accompagnando alla vignetta una didascalia che dice "ancora non si sa se il sisma abbia gridato ‘Allah akbar’ prima di tremare".
> ...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Settembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> *Perche il fenomeno isis e tutte le conseguenze non sono una responsabilità diretta dei francesi.*..mentre un edificio che crolla causa terremoto è responsabilità italiana.



 qui stai insultando la tua intelligenza,

sui terremoti in Italia hai pienamente ragione, vi sono al mondo anche zone più sismiche senza che ciò desti particolari problemi,
il fatto che molti edifici nel centro italia siano secolari non diminuisce le colpe.

Purtroppo debbo anche aggiungere un po di cinismo, gli incidenti stradali causano ogni anno in Italia più morti del terremoto (probabilmente inevitabili) e anche quelli di caccia non sono infreguenti (evitabilissimi), quello che intendo dire che anche se è una tragedia dal punto di vista umano, dal punto di vista meramente statistico il vero dramma sono i costi di ricostruzione e per gli aiuti umanitari (doverosi!!!), purtroppo la collettività deve pagare gli abusi edilizi (in gran parte figlia della connivenza mafiosa di FOrza Italia e della destra in generale)e la noncuranza dei privati.


----------



## .Nitro (3 Settembre 2016)

Giornale da quattro soldi che fa satira scadente,non capisco perchè non si possa criticarlo


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (3 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ho trovato questa bella spiegazione sulla pagina facebook di Jenus, illustratore e mago della satira



Sul fatto che il loro obbiettivo non fosse quello di sbeffeggiare le vittime del terremoto credo non ci siano dubbi...il loro intento era quello di porre in risalto il fatto che si sarebbe potuto contenere il numero dei morti se solo si fossero applicate le leggi in materia edilizia...ma qui siamo in Italia...
Quello che mi fa inorridire davanti alla vignetta è la visione della lasagna formata da cadaveri...a mio parere irrispettosa ed igmobile nei confronti delle persone che hanno perso la vita...
Probabilmente dal basso della mia ignoranza mi è precluso capire il messaggio sublimale che si nasconde dietro a questa vignetta...ma son contento così...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Settembre 2016)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Giornale da quattro soldi che fa satira scadente,non capisco perchè non si possa criticarlo



la critica è legittima, perchè come tutte le opere umane esistono quelle fatte bene e quelle fatte male, ma per fare critica occorre prima di tutto capire i meccanismi alla base della satira, se non si conosce come funziona una vignetta satirica si fa solo una critica basata sui pregiudizi. La reazione di molti italiani è stata uguale a quando uno si incazza se insultano la propria madre ma ride a crepapelle se la madre insultata è quella di qualche altro, finchè insultavano quelli dell'isis tutti je suis charlie, ora tutti arrabbiati e vendicativi peggio di quelli dell'isis


----------



## .Nitro (3 Settembre 2016)

A me stavano sulle palle prima e dopo l'attentato,in egual misura. Mai stato je suis charlie e mai usato il ridicolo hashtag,ovviamente un attentato non è mai giustificabile e mi è dispiaciuto,ma lo ritengo lo stesso un giornale di basso livello,che fa satira di basso livello ma che non è possibile criticare perchè si è creata una sorta di intoccabilità. Sui social vedo gente sbattersi per difendere Charlie che nemmeno se dovesse salvare la madre e mi fa abbastanza ridere.
Se non fa ridere non è ne satira ne black humor,si poteva disegnare il concetto della vignetta in modo diverso riuscendo anche a far sorridere. 
Per me è un giornale scadente e ho il diritto di dirlo,non è un discorso di essere arrabbiati o vendicativi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Settembre 2016)

Boh, sarò io a non capire, ma di solito la satira non dovrebbe avere come soggetto l'obiettivo della medesima e non le vittime dello stesso?

cerco di essere più esplicito se io disegno due ufficiali delle ss in cui uno dice abbiamo finito il sapone per le truppe" e l'altro risponde "ok, allora è ora di sottoporre i prigionieri ebrei a una seduta di igiene personale sotto le "docce" sono particolarmente crudo, ma è ovvio il bersaglio e la denuncia della mia satira.

In questo caso credo che fossero in buonafede e volessero denunciare un fatto risaputo, ma l'obiettivo" della satira è stato tenuto "lontano" dalla vignetta, come se avessero paura di coinvolgerlo troppo apertamente, e le vittime del terremoto sono divenuti i veri bersagli protagonisti, invece degli ufficiali delle SS come nel mio primo esempio.
insomma a parte tutte le altre considerazioni ci vedo anche un errore "tecnico" dei vignettisti.


----------



## Doctore (3 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> qui stai insultando la tua intelligenza,
> 
> sui terremoti in Italia hai pienamente ragione, vi sono al mondo anche zone più sismiche senza che ciò desti particolari problemi,
> il fatto che molti edifici nel centro italia siano secolari non diminuisce le colpe.
> ...



Diciamo che l isis è nemico un po di tutti...pero venirmi a dire che la francia ha a che fare in modo diretto con l isis mi sembra esagerato.
Tu pensi veramente che gli attacchi fatti in francia siano frutto di una strategia elaborata dovuto al fatto che la francia bombarda la siria,libia ecc??
l attentato in belgio ne indica una pura casualità...per essere chiaro...quando intendo casualità parlo del reclutamento di pazzi musulmani che vogliono fare stragi...e in alcuni paesi è piu facile che in altri.


----------



## Miro (3 Settembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ho trovato questa bella spiegazione sulla pagina facebook di Jenus, illustratore e mago della satira



Secondo me, in quella vignetta non c'era l'intenzione di fare "critica politica e sociale ferocissima"; lo dimostra il fatto che hanno dovuto "correggere" il tiro con la seconda vignetta buttando in mezzo il solito luogo comune della mafia, che col disastro di Amatrice c'entra poco e nulla.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Settembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Diciamo che l isis è nemico un po di tutti...pero venirmi a dire che la francia ha a che fare in modo diretto con l isis mi sembra esagerato.
> Tu pensi veramente che gli attacchi fatti in francia siano frutto di una strategia elaborata dovuto al fatto che la francia bombarda la siria,libia ecc??
> l attentato in belgio ne indica una pura casualità...per essere chiaro...quando intendo casualità parlo del reclutamento di pazzi musulmani che vogliono fare stragi...e in alcuni paesi è piu facile che in altri.



Se l'ISIS avesse realmente l'intenzione di colpire l'Europa punterebbe sulla Germania e Sull'Italia, il cuore economico e quello culturale.
La Francia paga il suo attivismo in medio oriante, per certi versi superiore anche a quello Inglese.


----------

